# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  διαταραχες υπνου

## angelinadance

καλημερα!
ελπιζω ολοι να ειστε καλα
θα ηθελα να παραθεσω το μεγαλυτερο ισως απο τα ψυχοσωματικα που με ταλαιπωρουν μηπως καποιος εχει παρομοια εμπειρια και με παρηγορησει.
καθε βραδυ ξυπναω απο ζαλαδα που τη νιωθω και μεσα στον υπνο μου, νιωθω αδειο το στομαχι μου, ενω τρωω το βραδινο κανονικα, και 3-4-5 η ωρα που συνηθως ξυπναω, παω στην κουζινα και τρωω ο,τι βρω.αλλιως δεν μπορω με τιποτα να ξανακοιμηθω. νιωθω οτι μου εχει πεσει η πιεση πολυ, και αν δεν φαω κατι θα λιποθυμησω στον υπνο μου και θα πεθανω...
τα τελευταια ομως 2 χρονια γινεται ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ αυτο το πραγμα. μπορει να κοιμηθω μια χαρα, αλλα ξυπναω και ζαλιζομαι πολυ. με πιανουν τα κλαματα μονη μου, λυπαμαι να ξυπνησω τον αντρα μου πια. το εκανα μια δυο τρεις....
πηγα σε γιατρους, ειναι λενε ψυχοσωματικο.
εχω κουραστει ομως πολυ
δεν κοιμαμαι καλα, και ολη τη μερα ειμαι κουρασμενη.
εχω δοκιμασει να φαω λιγο για βραδινο, να φαω πολυ, να μη φαω (σπανια γιατι πασχω και απο ψυχογενη βουλιμια), παλι ξυπναω. 
και φυσικα βαζω συνεχως βαρος...
με εχει εξαντλησει αυτο...
το εχει μηπως βιωσει κανεις αλλος??
μπορει οντως να πεφτει πολυ η πιεση μου κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου?
σημερα το πρωι ειχα 10,7 παντως.
αλλα πρωινα εχω μετρησει και 11,5 και 12.
ας με βοηθησει καποιος please........
ειναι τρομερο ολοι να κοιμουνται κι εγω να γυρναω σαν το φαντασμα μεσα στο σπιτι...

----------


## Dalia

Γεια σου Angelina μου.

Είχα καιρό να διαβάσω νέα σου.Συνεχίζουν να σε βασανίζουν όλα αυτά ε?Μόνο το βράδυ τα έχεις?Τη μέρα πώς είσαι?

Κι εγώ τα βράδια περνάω πολύ δύσκολα.Μπορεί να μην με πιάνει αυτό με το φαγητό αλλά όλα τα άλλα τα έχω.Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ,πολλές φορές με παίρνει ο ύπνος για λίγο και ξυπνάω και δεν νιώθω καλά.Με πιάνουν όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά,αρχίζουν οι αρνητικές σκέψεις,κλάμα,άγχος...Αστα.Τ ο βράδυ γενικά όλα είναι πιο δύσκολα.

Μετά που τρως σου φεύγει εντελώς η ζαλάδα?Εχεις δοκιμάσει να μην σηκωθείς να φας την ώρα που ξυπνάς και φοβάσαι ότι αν δεν φας θα λιποθυμίσεις?Για να δεις ότι τελικά αυτό είναι μόνο στο μυαλό σου και δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί τίποτα ακόμα κι αν δεν φας.

Το 10,7 μια χαρά είναι.Εγώ τι να πω που μερικές φορές έχω 9,5...10 και προσπαθούν οι γιατροί να με πείσουν ότι είναι καλή πίεση και δεν κινδυνεύω.Αντε μετά να τους πιστέψω εγώ...

----------


## angelinadance

σ\'ευχαριστω για την απαντηση dalia μου.
μην νομιζεις, καθε μερα μπαινω στο φορουμ χωρις να συνδεομαι ομως και παρακολουθω τι γινεται...
και τη μερα εχω πολλες ζαλαδες και τρωω γιατι φοβαμαι μη λιποθυμησω... αλλα το βραδυ ειναι σκοτωμα! δεν μπορω να ξεκουραστω ρε γαμωτο. και ειναι φοβερο να εισαι η μονη ξυπνια σ\'ενα σπιτι με απολυτη ησυχια και να σκεφτεσαι χιλιες δυο αρρωστιες, νοσοκομεια κτλ.
εχω παει σε διαιτολογο εδω και 1 1/2 μηνα και δεν εχω χασει ουτε μισο κιλο. γιατι συνεχεια ζαλιζομαι και τρωω.
εσυ γιατι ξυπνας?

----------


## ROULA

Aτζελινα μου κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου παντα ολα πεφτουν για να χαλαρωσει ο οργανισμος.Εξαλλου ειμαστε η πιο πολυπλοκη μηχανη που υπαρχει.Καταρχην δεν προκειται να πεθανεις οσο φριχτα πραγματα και αν νιωθεις.Επειτα υπαρχει και η ορθοστατικη υποταση που συμβαινει εξαιρετικα συχνα

----------


## ROULA

προσπαθησε να μεινεις ξυπνια ενα βραδυ για να αλλαξεις το βιολογικο σου ρολοι,και να μην μενεις πολλες ωρες νηστικη οποια διαιτα και να κανεις γιατι πεφτει και το σακχαρο στο αιμα και αυτο προκαλει ζαλη.Παντως εφοσον σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο δοκιμασε τεχνικες χαλαρωσης και αν επιμεινει συζητηστε και το ενδεχομενο φαρμακευτικης βοηθειας.Ολα θα πανε καλα θα δεις....

----------


## angelinadance

ορθοστατικη υποταση ειναι αυτο που ζαλιζεσαι οταν σηκωνεσαι αποτομα? μα, εμενα με πιανει η ζαλη στον υπνο.
και το ζαχαρο το εχω μετρησει εκεινη την ωρα και ειναι φυσιολογικο. 75-80 περιπου
οταν λες να προσπαθησω να μεινω ξυπνια τι εννοεις?

----------


## Dalia

Angelina μου,εγώ συνήθως κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 3-4,δηλαδή την ώρα που εσύ σηκώνεσαι για το μεταμεσονύχτιο γεύμα σου. :) Μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα κάνω κι εγώ το φάντασμα μέσα στο σπίτι.Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί εκείνες τις δύσκολες ώρες θυμούνται όοολες οι αρνητικές σκέψεις να έρθουν και να στριφογυρίζουν στο μυαλό μου.Και τα συμπτώματα το βράδυ φαίνονται πιο τρομακτικά και σκέφτομαι κι εγώ αρρώστιες και άλλα τέτοια.Οπότε μετά πώς να κοιμηθώ?
Αλλά και μετά που καταφέρνω να κοιμηθώ πάλι ξυπνάω μερικές φορές από τα ψυχοσωματικά,τις ζαλάδες κυρίως, και μπορεί να με πιάσει και πανικός.

Για το ζάχαρο μην ανησυχείς,αφού το έχεις μετρήσει.Και άλλωστε εσύ τρως και παραπάνω από όσο χρειάζεται για να μην πέσει.Δεν κινδυνεύεις.Ούτε και από την πίεση.
Τα λέω για να τα ακούω και εγώ αυτά.:p

----------


## wyeth13

...αλλος ενας με προβλημα στον υπνο....
Αρχικα ξεκινησε με πρωιμη αφυπνιση καθε πρωι στις 5,30 λες και ειχα βαλει ξυπνυτηρι.
Συνεχισε με το να πεφτω και να κοιμαμε μετα απο κανενα 2ωρο.
...και τωρα κοιμαμε μεν αλλα ξυπναω 2-3 φορες τρομαγμενος
οχι απο εφιαλτες αλλα επειδη στα ονειρα μου βρισκομαι παντα σε μια αγχωδη κατασταση(δεν μπορω να βρω τον αναπτηρα μου ανα αναψω τσιγαρο,δεν ανοιγει το συρταρι του γραφειου μου κ.α)
αληθεια εχει κανεις απο σας αναλογες εμπειριες???

----------


## ROULA

κουκλα μου να μην κοιμηθεις μηπως απο τη υπερβολικη νυστα δεν ξυπνησεις και πεινας..Μηπως παιζει ρολο και η σταση του υπνου καλη μου.Υπαρχουν κεντρα υπνου που βοηθουν πολυ σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σε παρακαλω ψαξε λιγο και αυτο.Θα περιμενω νεα σου

----------


## Dalia

Ρούλα μου δεν θα κερδίσει κάτι με το να μην κοιμηθεί ένα βράδυ,δεν πιστεύω ότι αλλάζει με μία νύχτα το βιολογικό ρολόι.Και δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να το αλλάξει.Γιατί αν μετά αρχίσει να μην μπορεί να κοιμηθεί όλο το βράδυ,όπως έχω πάθει εγώ,δεν θα είναι καθόλου καλύτερα.

----------


## NUTRICIA

Καλημερα,

Πρωτη φορα ειδα το θεμα εδω, σε καποιο αλλο ποστ που ζητουσαν περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το συνδρομο νυχτερνινης υπερφαγιας (night eating syndrom). Μπηκα στο ιντερνετ (που εχει γινει ο προσωπικος μου συμβουλος) και εκανα αναζητηση γιατι κατι παρομοιο παθαινω. Ενω δεν εχω προβλημα με τη διατροφη μου και με τα κιλα μου , παντα κανονικη η λεπτη ειμαι , τον τελευταιο χρονο , ΞΥΠΝΑΩ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ , χωρις να ξερω γιατι ξυπνησα , και κατευθυνομαι στην κουζινα. Εχω προτιμηση στους υδατανθρακες και τα γλυκα γενικοτερα. Οπως λεει και η angelindance , ειτε εχω φαει ειτε οχι , εγω θα σηκωθω. Εχω αρχισει να προβληματιζομαι γιατι συμβαινει αυτο . Παντως , σιγουρα η πιεση σου δεν εχει προβλημα. Ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι . Αφου κατα τη διαρκει του υπνου οι λειτουργιες του σωματος απαραιτητα επιβραδυνονται, αν ειχες υψηλη πιεση δε θα μπορουσες να κοιμηθεις. Εγω σκεφτομαι αν υπαρχουν αλλες δυσλειτουργιες , μηπως ξυπναω απο αλλο λογο , υπνικη απνοια ισως? Αφου δε θυμαμαι κανενα ονειρο η θορυβο που να φταιει γι αυτο . Ισως ειναι απλως συμπτωμα αγχους , αλλα και χθες που περασα ενα ωραιο απογευμα , παλι τα ιδια στον υπνο μου . Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να νοιωθω κουρασμενη την επομενη μερα. 

Καποτε που ρωτησα ενα γιατρο γι αυτο το πραγμα , μου ειπε οτι δεν παει το μυαλο του σε κατι συγκεκριμμενο . Οτι γλυκα δεν τρωω τη μερα , τα τρωω το βραδυ . Θα δοκιμασω την επομενη φορα που θα ξυπνησω , να μην παω στην κουζινα , να απασχοληθω με κατι αλλο , μεχρι να με ξαναπαρει ο υπνος. Ωστοσο , με την ευκαιρεια που το εθιξες, νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι μονο διαταραχη υπνου αλλα διαταραχη προσληψης τροφης.

----------


## ROULA

Αντζελινα μου τι εγινε περιμενουμε νεα σου.Πως εισαι?

----------


## angelinadance

λοιπον, τις τελευταιες μερες, παιρνω στο κομοδινο μου ενα ποτηρι γαλα και αν ξυπνησω το βραδυ και πειναω, χωρις να ανοιξω τα ματια μου, πινω το γαλα. και προς το παρον δουλευει, γιατι νιωθω να χορταινω και κοιμαμαι ξανα αμεσως.
ενω πριν, που σηκωνομουνα να παω κουζινα, δυσκολευομουνα μετα να ξανακοιμηθω. το γαλα, και με ξεδιψαει και με χορταινει και δεν ξυπναω ουσιαστικα (γιατι σας λεω το πινω σαν τα μωρα, με κλειστα ματια)
βρηκα μια προσωρινη λυση λοιπον. ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μην ξυπναω καθολου οπως παλια.
κατα τα αλλα, οι ζαλαδες συνεχιζονται δυστηχως καθε μερα αλλοτε ειμαι καλυτερα αλλοτε χειροτερα.
αυτα απο μενα
ευχομαι ολοι να ειστε πολυ καλα!!

----------


## ROULA

Μπραβο κοπελα μου ναι οντως το γαλατακι ειναι το καλυτερο για το στομαχι και δρα και σαν ηρεμιστικο συνεχισε ετσι,οσο για τις ζαλαδες σου πες μου κατι πως ειναι νιωθεις να γυριζουν ολα σαν ιλιγγος?
η ειναι αλλη αισθηση?
εξαντλησε ολες τις εξετασεις για να αποκλειστει παθολογικο αιτιο
κοιταξε αιματοκριτη και τον αυχενα σου.Σε χαιρετω και θα περιμενω νεα σου..

----------


## interappted

ROULA ετσι μπραβο μονο που εκτος απο\"ευκολη λεια\"ειμαστε κι επικυνδυνοι εμεις με τα ψυχολογικα....
γραψ\'τον ομως...ειπαμε εμεις προσπαθουμε αλλα πραγματα να κανουμε εδω..μην τον αφησεις να μας αποπροσανατολυσει απο τους στοχους μας..

----------


## ROULA

εγω Ιντερ μου της ειπα καποια πραγματα και της προτεινα και τα ανθοιαματα του μπαχ αλλα εκανε βελτιωση με το γαλατακι και ξανακοιμαται μια χαρα.Εσυ Ιντερ μου κοιμασαι καλα την νυχτα?

----------


## maria210800

λοιπον και στον φιλο που εχει προβλημα με τον υπνο.εγω ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα δεν κοιμομου καθολου γυρνουσα σαν φαντασμα ενιωθα το κεφαλι μου να αδειαζει και παθαινα τελικα μικροκρισουλες.η ψυχιατρος μου προτεινε ενα φαρμακο το οποι ηταν βαρυ και απεφευγα να το πινω τελικα βρηκα την λυση με ενα ροφημα που λεγεται βαλεριανα επινα ενα πριν κοιμηθω και χαλαρωνα αμεσως.το ζητημα ειναι να βρεις την καταλληλη δοση για το προβλημα σου.στην αρχη μπορει να σου προκαλεσει καποιες μικροπαρενεργειες αν εχεις αγχος αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στην δραση που εχει

----------


## maria210800

και κατι ακομα αν πινεις γαλα ενω εχεις αγχοςσε λιγο καιρο ενδεχεται να παθεις σπαστικη κολιτιδα γιατι με το αγχος πρηζεται και επηρρεαζεται ενα σημειο στο εντερο

----------


## GreenBrier

Σορρυ που παρεμβαινω...αλλα δεν αντεξα...
Ρουλα-\"ειπα οτι ενας παχυσαρκος παρθενος ψαχνει νυφη σε ψυχολογικο σαιτ\"
Ρε παιδια τι κακια ειναι αυτη που εχουν μερικοι ανθρωποι, ακομα και το απροσωπο της συζητησης δεν ειναι ικανο να αποβαλει μερικα απο τα αρνητικα φυσικα ενστικτα που εχουν. Επιπλεον εχουνε ξεχασει τον σκοπο του φορουμ, το οποιο υπενθυμιζω, λεγεται Φορουμ υποστηριξης και οχι φορουμ Ξεκατινιασματος. 
Καλη συνεχεια ...Αντιο!

----------


## ROULA

Γκριν οταν δεν γνωριζεις σε παρακαλω μην ανακατευεσαι.Χαιρετω

----------

